# A new kind of test



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

http://byzantiumtests.com/

post your results...


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

This is seriously weird.

I am apparently a masked fighter or something - I got 20%

It is in some ways quite accurate, actually substantially so. This is actually quite a good test despite the bizarreness.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

My results:



> You are a troubled individual with unqiue capabilities.
> Unlike most people, you have a strong - at times destructive - independent streak. Routine tasks are frustrating and often impossible to complete, unless you've created them for yourself.
> At the moment, you are under substantial stress and anxiety. This is caused by the unshakable feeling that you're not fully in control of your own life.
> An existing relationship in your life, either romantic or business-related, is currently unsatisfactory. You're presently contemplating the possibility of escape. This can make you irritable or uncomfortable at times, even around the people you love.


This is actually one if the most accurate tests I have ever taken!


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

That is the craziest test I've ever taken. 

The results are kind of weird too, but I like this part:_ However, the passion that underlies your desire for success is unique. This makes you unlike others. You cannot simply accept what life has to offer; you aspire for more._


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> That is the craziest test I've ever taken.
> 
> The results are kind of weird too, but I like this part:_ However, the passion that underlies your desire for success is unique. This makes you unlike others. You cannot simply accept what life has to offer; you aspire for more._


What was the whole result?


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What was the whole result?


If you *must* know: _Your responses indicate that you have a normal desire to share yourself with others. However, this need is not being adequately fulfilled at present.
As a result, you unconsciously attempt to treat this emptiness with momentary interests and temporary passions. If left unaddressed, this imbalance leads to impulsive behavior and unnecessary risks.
Past betrayals have left you generally suspicious of others' behavior, particularly regarding romantic relationships. You fear you may be exploited if you open yourself too fully. Consequently, you often seek some proof of a new friend's or lover's sincerity before you decide to trust them.
Further complicating your relationships is the anxiety you have about your unfulfilled personal and professional goals. You fear that you've made decisions that weren't in your own best interest, or failed to take advantage of opportunities when they presented themselves.
The desire to overcome these challenges sometimes lead you to seem pushy or even arrogant. Because this competitive urge is not always apparent to others, they are often surprised by it._


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> If you *must* know: _Your responses indicate that you have a normal desire to share yourself with others. However, this need is not being adequately fulfilled at present.
> As a result, you unconsciously attempt to treat this emptiness with momentary interests and temporary passions. If left unaddressed, this imbalance leads to impulsive behavior and unnecessary risks.
> Past betrayals have left you generally suspicious of others' behavior, particularly regarding romantic relationships. You fear you may be exploited if you open yourself too fully. Consequently, you often seek some proof of a new friend's or lover's sincerity before you decide to trust them.
> Further complicating your relationships is the anxiety you have about your unfulfilled personal and professional goals. You fear that you've made decisions that weren't in your own best interest, or failed to take advantage of opportunities when they presented themselves.
> The desire to overcome these challenges sometimes lead you to seem pushy or even arrogant. Because this competitive urge is not always apparent to others, they are often surprised by it._


Are you ever suspicious of my behaviour? Do you trust me?


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Are you ever suspicious of my behaviour? Do you trust me?


I _think_ I trust you. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> I _think_ I trust you. :lol:


I hope you do.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

In some sense I think they can be intelligent by figuring out that nobody wants to hear "You are a very normal person with average capabilities etc." They can play on the ways that people like to view themselves. This is all about how you view yourself after all, not so much about how others perceive you. It is still an impressive test of the sub-conscious, especially since its free and on the internet


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I hope you do.


Good to know.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

It links to some new Cinemax show when you complete the test. The results have no meaning, it is creative viral marketing.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Good news! The test proves you are bored and will click anything.

This is a better test for musical people, less advertising too http://balldroppings.com/js/


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Bizarre test...And very accurate. I got somewhere over the +3 standard deviation...pretty far from normal.

"You are a *principled independent*, with a *dark side*.

Your responses indicate a desire to escape from your troubles, and a fear that this action will destroy what you've already achieved.
These conflicting emotions sometimes cause you to be abnormally irritable and impatient when your needs are not met. Your concentration is also impacted, often leaving you feeling groggy or agitated.
The ensuing anxiety usually leaves you feeling vulnerable. As a result, you become less affectionate with people you care about. You occasionally become caustic and even needlessly cruel.
This stems from your own insecurity and fear of failure. Leveraging your ability to remain strong in the face of adversity - an ability you've proved to possess in the past - is the key to your emotional satisfaction.
You have a strong opinion of your own abilities, which is deserved. You are sharp and intellectually discerning when the need arises. In times of great stress, you have the will power to make difficult decisions."


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

Renaissance said:


> Bizarre test...And very accurate. I got somewhere over the +3 standard deviation...pretty far from normal.
> 
> "You are a *principled independent*, with a *dark side*.
> 
> ...


That was mine too - we must be kindred spirits, although I should comment that it doesn't describe me well at all.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Enduring fighter with masked passions
Your responses indicate that you have a normal desire to share yourself with others. However, this need is not being adequately fulfilled at present.
As a result, you unconsciously attempt to treat this emptiness with momentary interests and temporary passions. If left unaddressed, this imbalance leads to impulsive behavior and unnecessary risks.
Past betrayals have left you generally suspicious of others’ behavior, particularly regarding romantic relationships. You fear you may be exploited if you open yourself too fully. Consequently, you often seek some proof of a new friend’s or lover’s sincerity before you decide to trust them.
Further complicating your relationships is the anxiety you have about your unfulfilled personal and professional goals. You fear that you’ve made decisions that weren’t in your own best interest, or failed to take advantage of opportunities when they presented themselves.
The desire to overcome these challenges sometimes lead you to seem pushy or even arrogant. Because this competitive urge is not always apparent to others, they are often surprised by it.
However, the passion that underlies your desire for success is 
unique. This makes you unlike others. You cannot simply accept what life has to offer; you aspire for more.

unique. This makes you unlike others. You cannot simply accept what life has to offer; you aspire for more.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

MaestroViolinist said:


> That is the craziest test I've ever taken.
> 
> The results are kind of weird too, but I like this part:_ However, the passion that underlies your desire for success is unique. This makes you unlike others. You cannot simply accept what life has to offer; you aspire for more._


You got the same result as i did :O


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hah! My results are identical to MV's and Jani's. That tells me something about the test.

:scold:


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hah! My results are identical to MV's and Jani's. That tells me something about the test.
> 
> :scold:


It tells that all three of you are sooooo unique... but so alike :lol:


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Sick of tests.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Same as Renaissance & Mephistopheles. Except they left out the part about being ranked in the top 20% of the country. Or maybe they weren't 
Test 2 Your score shows an unusually well-realized ability to make confident decisions under pressure. I am in the top 10% of my country.
Test 3 required a webcam so I had to opt out. Drat I was hoping to get into the top 1%.


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Lunasong said:


> Same as Renaissance & Mephistopheles. Except they left out the part about being ranked in the top 20% of the country. Or maybe they weren't
> Test 2 Your score shows an unusually well-realized ability to make confident decisions under pressure. I am in the top 10% of my country.
> Test 3 required a webcam so I had to opt out. Drat I was hoping to get into the top 1%.


Actually, I completed all tests, and I got into the top 1%.  But I can't prove it...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah, top 20%. Top 20% of what? Malformed personalities?


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

top 20% of the most smartest poeple


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I got the same as MV and jani as well, except that the description Renaissance posted suited me just as well or better. I think.

I couldn't get to test 2 because flash player failed me as usual


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Yeah, top 20%. Top 20% of what? Malformed personalities?


20% of self-obsession I think :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

quack said:


> Good news! The test proves you are bored and will click anything.
> 
> This is a better test for musical people, less advertising too http://balldroppings.com/js/


What did I just do?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

What is this rubbish?

I scored within the top 20 percent of my country

I am an autonomous striver with hidden strength

Your responses indicate a desire to overcome a persistent feeling of emptiness or dissatisfaction. You believe life should have more to offer, and fear you have somehow not achieved everything you deserve.
Your desire for legitimate respect and success has led to increasing anxiety. Consequently, you no longer exhibit some of the friendliness and openness for which you were once known.

Similarly, you fear being overly influenced by others. You are often fiercely independent, which sometimes leads to being resistant to the opinions of friends and relatives — even to the point of denying what you fear may actually be true.
This behavior stems from your wish to be regarded as an authority. It leads you to react strongly when you suspect you might be wrong. At times you feel that too much is being asked of you, and that you are not properly recognized for your efforts. This situation — be it fueled by others’ jealousy or negligence — adds to the stress in your life.

Luckily, your determination is unyielding. Unlike others facing similar adversity, you forge ahead despite the challenges. Through strength of will or simple endurance, you are unique in your ability to withstand the troubles of a complicated life.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Does everybody get this same graph or what?


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Of course because it is just an advert. That "You are here" would actually put you in the top 0.5% of the population. Play balldroppings instead it is far more worthwhile.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

quack said:


> Of course because it is just an advert. That "You are here" would actually put you in the top 0.5% of the population. Play balldroppings instead it is far more worthwhile.


I figured as much. This is why I asked, of course.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

It doesn't have a unique URL after all.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

balldroppings crashes very easily. You can't make Nancarrow style canons with it.

That test is really stupid. HEY LOOK AT THIS RANDOM **** THAT DOESN'T MEAN ANYTHING LOL YOU'RE A FIGHTER WITH HIDDEN PASSIONS


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Renaissance said:


> "You are a *principled independent*, with a *dark side*.


That's basically what I got.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I liked the question where it asked what we have to fear from me. I couldn't help by click those scissors!


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Very strange but good test.

"You are a principled independent, with a dark side.

Your responses indicate a desire to escape from your troubles, and a fear that this action will destroy what you’ve already achieved.

These conflicting emotions sometimes cause you to be abnormally irritable and impatient when your needs are not met. Your concentration is also impacted, often leaving you feeling groggy or agitated.

The ensuing anxiety usually leaves you feeling vulnerable. As a result, you become less affectionate with people you care about. You occasionally become caustic and even needlessly cruel. 

This stems from your own insecurity and fear of failure. Leveraging your ability to remain strong in the face of adversity — an ability you’ve proved to possess in the past — is the key to your emotional satisfaction.

You have a strong opinion of your own abilities, which is deserved. You are sharp and intellectually discerning when the need arises. In times of great stress, you have the will power to make difficult decisions."


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> My results:
> 
> This is actually one if the most accurate tests I have ever taken!


That is you all right--but you can't be in control of your life completely at fifteen you know.


----------

